# Zumba anyone?



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

Go you will love to hate it!!!!!! When you first go and for about 5 classes or so therafter you will feel lost, clumsy, foolish. You will also be accusing the instructor of being some kind of "happy crack addict" or perhaps swearing at her under your breath!

But it is fun, and you sweat, and you realize it is working, and each class you begin to get the steps down a bit more..and it WORKS

this is my and several friends experience. Alas if you quit going to class because of life you quickly become unable to do the steps or run around like the energizer bunny and gain back your weight and inches.

I bought the wii zumba this week since I cannot go to classes right now, I am determined to start using it tonight so I will let you know.

Go take the free classes!!!!!!


----------



## sleepythunder (Jan 10, 2012)

Zumba is fabulous. I love it. Even if you don't have the co-ordination to follow the steps you ll find just even trying to catch up is still enough of a work out. Go into it all hung ho but dont be afraid to modify any of the steps to your own level. If you can't hop skip or jump then just tap it out. You ll have a blast
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've went to a few classes and had a lot of fun. I've thought about getting the Wii game too. Let us know how it is newbie!


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

LOVE ZUMBA! i lost like 8 pounds in 2 weeks. with zumba 3 times a week, i would drink ovaltine or eat a bowl of cereal, have a snack before lunch (cabbage, pudding cup, jello.) for lunch a lean cuisine or smart choice, a snack mid day and then dinner. Alli works well also its a fat blocker. if you splurge though be care full with it, dont go eating french fries...you will pay for it.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You need to go. I love exercise classes, everone has been a beginner like you. You start to meet people and they will hopefully hold you accountable to be there at class. The other classmates are so busy worring about themselves they won't pay any attention to you learning. I find myself in class doing more work than I do by myself to try and keep up. I personally do not do zumba, I do not like to dance, but i do step, body works, core workout and the killer, drills that make you sweat, that leaves me gasping for air. I love it when I'm finished but can't wait to go next time.


----------



## SportHorseHeaven (Jan 11, 2012)

Zumba is great fun!!! I lost 2stone doing that and healthy eating  so much fun! Have the game and dvds! Know doing resistance training as I don't want to get bored....as I usually do lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I signed up for a class to give it a try. Two of my cousins loved it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I've only just discovered Zumba, as in people talking about it and watched a couple of you tube videos.

First question, is it pronounced like Zoom, or to rhyme with sum??

Second any feed back on Zumba for the wii yet? There are no classes anywhere around here so I'll have to be home schooled:lol:


----------



## SportHorseHeaven (Jan 11, 2012)

The wii is great  I love it  I done go to classes anymore...they are too late! The new one is great! New songs new moves lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't do zumba because of my knees


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I've never done it, but I've seen how it works first-hand. Our BO's wife has been 260 pounds + and less than 5'2 the entire time I've known her, but last fall she started doing Zumba in hopes of losing weight. Its AMAZING how well its worked for her! I don't know what she currently weighs, but I know that she's gone from a size 22 to a size 16 in just four and a half moths. She looks great!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

good for her


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

Zumba is a lot of fun and the instructors are generally easy going and it's quite easy to pick up the moves. You will love it!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Zumba! Of course I used to be a ballroom dance instructor and the latin moves are so much fun to me! I lost quickly, and then kind of stayed the same. That was doing five classes a week. I am going to order the DVD this time so I can do even more when I quit losing. Good Luck !


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SportHorseHeaven said:


> The wii is great  I love it  I done go to classes anymore...they are too late! The new one is great! New songs new moves lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was doing some research yesterday and the reviews of both the original and Zumba 2 are very mixed.

I have a bad knee but was hoping that Zumba Gold may be doable


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I've only just discovered Zumba, as in people talking about it and watched a couple of you tube videos.
> 
> First question, is it pronounced like Zoom, or to rhyme with sum??
> 
> Second any feed back on Zumba for the wii yet? There are no classes anywhere around here so I'll have to be home schooled:lol:


It's pronounced zoom-bah, according the people in the dvd and wii versions. It's always how I've said it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Destiny, I was starting to think that no one knew:lol::lol:


----------



## mlkuhn12 (Jan 7, 2012)

I do zumba at my local gym it is soooo much fun, you really forget your working out. It took me forever to get the courage to take the class, the dances looked so complicated I was scared I would mess up and look so stupid. But all the people are so friendly(even when I mess up and bump into them). I'd say go for it and have fun .


----------



## SportHorseHeaven (Jan 11, 2012)

Zumba the first game is the best one! I have a bad knee and have been able to do Zumba!! All I done to start with is is not jump as high with certain moves  now I lost the weight I can go crazy knee is better 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I attend the gym and they have Zumba classes there, and I'm always so tempted to sign up for a class... but my Mum doesn't want to do it (we go to the gym together) and so I'm a little nervous to go by myself! We have the DVD... but admittedly the first exercise is knee oriented and I have a really bad knee.
With all these excuses, I've decided I'll have to give the DVD another go - or head off to the class!! :wink:


----------



## sleepythunder (Jan 10, 2012)

If you can do a lot the twisty knew moves just march it or tap it out. Thata all i do when my knee bugs me. As long as you keep moving its effective.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, yeah I thought about doing that. Once I'm off my crutches I think I might put in the DVD ^_^


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Now I wants to Zumba!!


----------

